# Introduction/need help with kato dcc SF f7a



## jon32 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello to all its a pleasure to be here as a member rather than a guest.My name is Jon, im 25 Im happily married and from the time I could crawl I have loved model trains.
I have always modeled ho but recently I bought kato's salt lake city route and switched over to n.With that being said this past weekend while at a train show I picked up
a+b dcc equipped kato SF units.When I got home I tested them on dc and dcc.The b unit
ran good no problems the a unit just sits there.When I apply power and push 
it with my finger the light flickers but that's it.As soon as figure out to post pics I 
will,please help thanks


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the N Scale crowd. I am sure someone with DCC knowledge will help.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Start with cleaning the wheels and pick-ups with denatured or rubbing alcohol.
Then pull the body off and check the board and make sure it’s seated properly.


----------



## jon32 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Carl and NIMT I've pulled the shell off everything seems right that's what really through me off I'll clean the wheels and contact points,what would be the best method for that? I'll let you know if that does it,thanks


----------

